# Plum Creek



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 19, 2005)

Does anyone ever leased from Plum Creek?I have found a tract that I am looking at?


----------



## randy966 (Nov 20, 2005)

me....i hope you have better luck than i have!!!


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

What happened with you and them?


----------



## predator (Nov 20, 2005)

plum creek as of three years ago done a three year lease it went out to the highest bidder and then they would get first shot at it when it went back up for lease again match+10% or get out they are probley on a one year lease now .

they called me the other day and asked me if i still was the lease holder of some property could,nt bleave it i had,nt leased from them for two & 1/2 years because they were pressureing me to let another land owner hunt the property with me so they could use his property to get trees out ,so I gave up the property said thats it NO MORE, with the way people are bidding stupidly on land we will see nothing but HIGHER&HIGHER prices for leases.
me I got out of the leaseing business I do miss going to the hunting club BUT I do LIKE the way my wallet feels high prices of land leases have turned me against hunting used to be a fanatic about it not no more I havent been to the woods yet and I have,nt missed it ,pleanty of places to go and have been invited on two privet hunts already just dont care anymore would rather be fishing.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

Where was the land at that you had?The land I looked at had an old shack on it .It looked like it hadnt been hunter in a couple of years.Me a a couple people from work are looking at it to have a small club.


----------



## chambers270 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey I got a small lease from them for the first time this year. I live in SE GA and deal with Danny Jones, he has been good to me so far. If you are planning on getting it this year you can bargin with them. I got a discount this time because season had already started. I saved about $400! But next year it will seem high after the discount this year, Good luck with your land.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## meriwether john (Nov 20, 2005)

Plum Creek is a Ga. Pacific company. G-P just got sold to some other group-can't remember their name. We have some land leased from them(about 16 years). Don't know what the sale will do to leasing if anything.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 20, 2005)

I hope everything will work out .I hope we can lease from them with good luck,This will be the first time I have  leased some land from anybody have came close a few times but something always happened.


----------



## predator (Nov 21, 2005)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:
			
		

> Where was the land at that you had?The land I looked at had an old shack on it .It looked like it hadnt been hunter in a couple of years.Me a a couple people from work are looking at it to have a small club.


 
Quitman county turn south on 39 outside of george town then take the first left then stay straight just before dead end property was on the left . used to be some nice bucks on ther back in 86 and still some nice ones now just not old enough I still miss the place but most of all I regreated doing all the work just to let it go who ever got it had a nice place.never again will I hall tractors and bobcats to property to fix it up with out a long term(5 years or better) lease.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 22, 2005)

I got the message from the forester today at Plum Creek that the tract I was looking at was leased .Fom the looks of it ,it didint look like it ,old tore up gate no signs and the old shack was run down.I wondered why it was still on there site to lease if it was already leased .Like my hunting parter said,at least we tried.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Nov 22, 2005)

meriwether john said:
			
		

> Plum Creek is a Ga. Pacific company. G-P just got sold to some other group-can't remember their name. We have some land leased from them(about 16 years). Don't know what the sale will do to leasing if anything.


Are you sure about this?
GP was sold to Mead.  But I think GP and Plum Creek are seperate companies.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 22, 2005)

I called the Plum Creek home office in Washngton state and asked why the land was still on there web site for lease if it was already leased .She put my info in for that tract and I am suppose to hear from them shorty ,I hope.What kind of chance do you think I have of getting it ?Anyone know?


----------



## Bruz (Nov 23, 2005)

Very Little....I spoke to the Greensboro office yesterday and they said that the only tract still available was in Lincoln County.


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 23, 2005)

Gp was sold to Koch Industries. Plum Creek is a seperate company altogether.


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 23, 2005)

Gp sold all of its timber holdings to Plum creek.

Plum creek is a seperate timber grower and is not part of GP.

My friend over at GP said it was easier and cheaper to buy harvested timber than they could grow themselves thats why they sold all of their timber


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 28, 2005)

What tract was it in Linchon county was open?


----------



## Bruz (Nov 29, 2005)

GA_SPORSTMAN said:
			
		

> What tract was it in Linchon county was open?



2046CLR Barnett


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Nov 29, 2005)

Have you been to that tract of land and looked at it?I saw it on there website.


----------



## aa136 (Dec 2, 2005)

I believe they are selling quite a bit of there land off. We just purchased 777 acres in Jasper Co. from them about 6 months ago. The guy that owns it I believe is probably buying land else where now and sell alot around here. I believe every piece they own in Jasper Co. is for sale or sold so I would be carefull about leasing from them


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 4, 2005)

Plum creek is selling some of their tracts and GP has liquidated its holdings....
Plum will be hard to secure a lease with b-cause they are one of the few remaining... Best of Luck... it would appear we will all either have to buy land or lease from some of these new large landowners such as SPP or Timberland Harvesters etc... if we want to hunt in Ga. After yesterday I may be losing the one place that I can hunt. Long Story!


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Dec 4, 2005)

I am on the Ga. and SC line.I have thought about going over there.I checked on a tract from plum creek for a superviser at work that is SC .Wonder if it would be hard to get that too.I am not too familer with SC laws .Doses anyone know about them?


----------



## dbone (Dec 4, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Very Little....I spoke to the Greensboro office yesterday and they said that the only tract still available was in Lincoln County.




I went and looked at this property yesterday , You don't want it , almost all lop lollie pine with a few trees around the edges that might support a ladder stand we walked extensively and didn't see the first deer track


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Dec 4, 2005)

pm sent to dbone


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 8, 2005)

I am looking at a tract that was listed on the website.  They told me it had already been leased and that it would not be available again until the lessor decided he didn't want it anymore.  No waiting list or anything.  Just have to follow up I guess.  She did give me a list of available properties and most were not even listed on the website, so not sure how you would go about getting info on them.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Dec 8, 2005)

Where was the others at?


----------



## bukhuntr (Dec 9, 2005)

There was one in Warren, 3 in Lincoln. I would love to know about the place in Warren, but could get no other info from the lady. There was a sweet looking piece listed in Talieferro, right at 261 acres, but she said it was already leased. Looking at the plat, the place had it all, 40% was hardwood bottom and creek drains. Almost a mile deep from the road to the back. Even had a gasline or powerline bisecting the property. 3 Sides were planted in 4 year old pines with 24 year old pines in the areas that were not hardwoods. I have no idea if there were deer on it or not, but the terrain looked dang good. Alot of diversity.

I would have leased that place for just myself and maybe one buddy.


----------

